# BSH intakes for sale at Nothing Leaves Stock



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

We have BSH intakes for sale at Nothing Leaves Stock for the 2.5L
In stock and ready to ship!
2.5L- 2006-2008- *$245 shipped*_ list $269.99_
2.5L- 2009+ mafless- *$235 shipped* _list $259.99_


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Any dyno charts for 09+? i don't buy 10-15 hp gains......
Also says there will be no CEL, what kind of guarantee or warranty is there? I don't want to be the first to get one then have issues..

_Modified by timmiller05 at 10:34 AM 4-8-2010_


_Modified by timmiller05 at 10:38 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (timmiller05)*

I just installed mine last week, and let me tell you, you seriously do feel the power gains. Really opens up the power after 3k rpm. And the sound is amazingly pleasing. This is a must buy.
Edit: no CEL after 500 miles. 


_Modified by vxiamtheruinerxv at 12:31 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (timmiller05)*

sorry, no dyno charts from US....but i'm sure BSH has tested and tried it all out.
as far as we go...we have installed a bunch and NO CEL's or issues at all. i have one on my 2.5L for over 15K now...no issues at all


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vxiamtheruinerxv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vxiamtheruinerxv* »_I just installed mine last week, and let me tell you, you seriously do feel the power gains. Really opens up the power after 3k rpm. And the sound is amazingly pleasing. This is a must buy.
Edit: no CEL after 500 miles. 


Thanks for the review


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (timmiller05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timmiller05* »_Any dyno charts for 09+? i don't buy 10-15 hp gains......
Also says there will be no CEL, what kind of guarantee or warranty is there? I don't want to be the first to get one then have issues..


Far from the first to get one my friend. These have been out for well over a year now. 
As for the dyno:


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

what's with the little dip around 3.5k?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (sleees345)*

we found on all our personal 2.5L dyno's that the "dip" is there....with and without the BSH intake. we dyno'd our car 7 times for differnt products...there EVER time
seems to us that the throttle is shuting to control torque.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: BSH intakes for sale at Nothing Leaves Stock (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that dyno just the intake or with C2/APR?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

How do you get the silicone coupler onto the throttle body?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_How do you get the silicone coupler onto the throttle body?

Push it on? Shouldn't require too much physical effort, you'll be cursing much more trying to get the secondary air intake tubes back on...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

still have a few in stock!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't suppose you would be at Dubs in the Sand on 5/23?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no sorry


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

are these filters washable?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they look to be the same material as K+N filters.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we found on all our personal 2.5L dyno's that the "dip" is there....with and without the BSH intake. we dyno'd our car 7 times for differnt products...there EVER time
> seems to us that the throttle is shuting to control torque.


with and without stock software?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes.
on 3 cars now. i THINK its from the cam timing "switch over" or adjusting, but not 100% sure


----------



## tnerb (Jun 2, 2006)

*canada?*

what is it to ship to canada? (ontario specifically)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

How does this line up against the Carbonio intake for the 07? Curious to try some testing between them but I am not about to shell out $250 plus dyno time to compare them if I get the same benefit from my Carbonio. 

-E


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> How does this line up against the Carbonio intake for the 07? Curious to try some testing between them but I am not about to shell out $250 plus dyno time to compare them if I get the same benefit from my Carbonio.
> 
> -E


I had a carbonio before the BSH and honestly notice no difference in performance. The carbonio might be a little louder, but that's about it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

HP numbers will be about the same. i'd GUESS BSH's will pull a hair more..1-2hp.
PERSONALLY....i like BSH's design and fitment. and we sell both.


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

I was told that the 09+ doesn't physically fit inside the engine bay of the new MK6 golfs... is this true?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the honest feedback NLS. 

I'm going turbo in the fall anyways so I have been trying to get all the N/A mods tested and documented for my own good as well as some friends. (damn mooshers)
:screwy:

-E


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## ASteele (Jul 8, 2010)

*trying to decide maybe you can help.*

between this BSH intake and the nuespeed p flo for my 07 rabbit. NAmotorstports has the nuespeed one on sale for 199. I know that this one is cold air and the nuespeed isnt. I live in NJ and we get alot of rain and snow. I dont want to be worried about ruining my engine by sucking up water. Maybe you can give me a few reasons why this one is better than the P flo?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1- doesn't throw a check engine light
2- doesn't need software or a maf ring to work correct
3- cold air intake...no engine heat
4- i personal have one on my 2.5 rabbit and its lowered on the ground and i daily it all year round with ZERO issues in pa with rain and snow. keep your lower pan on and its protected very well and still gets good air flow
5- looks better!


----------



## ASteele (Jul 8, 2010)

*thank*

you!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

